# March 2013 Prep Journal and To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

March is supposed to come in like a lion and go out like a lamb. What's on your March Prep to-Do List? Share your prep successes (and even your not-successes  ) and what's up in prepping at your place throughout the month!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It finally feels a bit like spring is on the way. I see ROBINS! It's actually light on most of the drive to work and light on the way home, too. I suppose this means I also need to get the seeds started for my garden, which means getting the green house finished. I'm working on the pantry shelves, bit by bit, too. I'm having a hard time with motivation at the moment...just really tired and not doing what I know I need to for my mental and physical well-being. I know WHAT I need to do, but DOING IT is problematic. What do the rest of you do when the doldrums hit? As a "solo" prepper, I can afford down spells now while times are good, but what would happen if I lose momentum in a SHTF situation. Help!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Dh stopped on the way home at one of the local gun shops. He stops once a week looking for some of the items we need. While there he perused the gun case. He found a much watched for SR45. He was a very good boy and didn't buy it, he wanted to eat his supper...not have it thrown at him, lol. He came home and told me, so I let the cat out of the bag. I was watching for one to buy him for his Birthday. We called and put a 24 hour hold on it, ate dinner, then drove and got it. They got in 9 that morning, first time there ever had them.....they were just released in January...we bought the last one on the shelf! I told DH all the way there that this was a b-day present, he couldn't have it till his b-day, in May. Honestly, we didn't think that would be a problem, what are the odds we'd be able to find ammo before then. They got a shipment of 45 acp that day, too! It's not the "kind" we'd want to buy, but we'd rather have 5 boxes of AL cases then none at all. Now the temptation will be stronger to give it to him early.

Been up since 4 getting little tasks done. Got a letter from my aunt that I haven't heard from in 20 yrs. Had to mail one right back, she's had a rough time of it, so her fear of rejection is crazy high. Needed to get a letter right back to her so she those fears didn't creep up on her. My mom got to see her last year for the first time in 15-20 yrs....it was a good visit, so I'm hoping the "walls" that are crumbling stay down.

New fridge coming sometime today. Decided to replace the old one while it was still working. Looking forward to having the freezer on the bottom and the fridge part on the top!! Maybe I won't lose near as much as I do in the "traditional" style. Need to think about what I keep in the freezer. We have 2 big freezers in the basement and that is where I naturally go to look for "things". I stuff leftovers in the kitchen freezer, but then never go back looking for them. I'm thinking maybe I need to keep a certain category of food in the kitchen freezer....like cheese, tortillas, or fruit for smoothies. What ever I do, I need to think it through so I don't waste so much.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Jen....will only take you ten trillion years to stop opening the top door looking for the freezer! But I do love mine; especially that the basket pulls out for easy access.With a huge chest freezer I do a weekly "shopping" and bring what I plan to cook into the frig's freezer. Plus Pa's ice cream stash.

Had to do some scurrying around getting firewood this week. Has rained or snowed every day and spitting snow right now. Weather is supposed to moderate this coming week which is a good thing as time to get things started in the greenhouse. Last year was wacky but we did appreciate not needing to use a heater at all after starting plants on March 9th.Our plans are to run a line from our outdoor boiler to greenhouse but who knows when we'll get that done...our spring list is already two pages long.

Ordered a few pullet chicks for end of April. My Americanas have laid steadily all winter and never did molt so expect they'll be slowing down this fall. Been sprouting wheat for them all winter. Ordered Red Stars and MO production whites; both good layers and don't eat like hogs. Feed prices are so high here.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Drought situtation is still critical here. Another 3 snow storms that missed us. Fifty miles south or east and they got 12" twice -- we got a few flakes. I'm really not looking forward to another year of trying to garden in a drought, but I'm still going to try. I will plant my tomato and pepper seeds next week and then try to find a sunny spot for them.

Cut out another apron from a thrift store garment. It was tricky as the fabric was one directional and only printed on one side. Will try to get that sewn this week too.

I finished preparing income taxes and will get them mailed Monday. Good refunds which will go into savings to replace many $'s that have gone out for dental the last 2 months.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Like you , Ann, we are worrying about prospects for this years' garden. Bought an irrigation system for major garden and will lay out the soaker hoses on the second garden where we plant corn, potatoes and sweet potatoes.Two of three farm ponds were really low last year. We;ve gotten,at most,5 inches of snow this winter which was gone in a day or two. People talk about global warming but I think water issues may become a bigger issue for many.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mutti & Ann...Drought is HIGH ANXIETY here. Our lake is once again, is at an all time low. Our supplemental tanks are full.....but, once we really start watering.....It will be depleted very quickly. No snow ( mixed blessing) or rain for us. They are already starting controlled burning....That's a wake up call. Wildfires are acomin.......again.

I am considering checking in to "Drip Tape", I have a neighbor with a VERY large gargen, that swears by it.

DH has been in the hospital for a week.... I have been gone. Luckily, we had a farm hand here and he was able to get my deliveries, so nothing sat outside of the gate.

I finally found and received a 'ZAP' Enforcer Stun-Gun Flashlight. WOWZERS!!
It is like a Law enforcement- Long MAG light with a Stungun built into the bezel. 

I also got a mag, that had been back-ordered for a couple of months. Ammo is still almost non existant in the stores.... and if they have it, it is limited to one box per person, per day. You can burn a lot of $4 a gallon gas ( which is another story), trying to get a box of ammo.

Honeyville, finally, got their freeze dried chicken in and that came.

I picked up 150lbs of Ground Beef at 6am this morning. I shoved it into the freezer and will deal with it later. My Apple trees are ordered...I'm glad they did not come in...just yet. I would have been freaking out knowing they were laying around, while I was not here.

I had a nice susrprise when I came home from the hospital.....One of my Orange trees is in FULL Bloom and the whole house smelled heavenly.

The Seed Train is here, I will try to go thru it this evening, if I can catch my breath.

I have been nursing a BIG sinus headace for the last couple of days...Ugh!

Jen- Sounds like your DH has been a very good boy. That is a nice gun.......with a KICK!! 

YAY for the new fridge!!

MGM- It's a shame you and I live so far apart. I could loan my brothers construction crew to you... I don't know what I would do with out them. They are off busy on the East Coast, right now., But, you know, I always try to work them , in their down time if I can.

I need to find a local source for PRI-G.......shipping is tooooooo high on that stuff. Maybe the feed store will order it for me.
I need to place a big order at the feed store this week and check on hay. I put dog food on an auto shipment ... so, I don't have to run around and add to that expense.

That's about all here. Have a productive day!



***LATER THAT DAY**** Found 6 boxes of 50.... . 380cal at Cabela's......it's now mine....had to order it on line to get it, but.....at least it was in stock. Still digging for 9 mil.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Spent yesterday enjoying some down time with area chicken friends at a little get together. Sold most of my EE/Amer chicks from the last hatch and picked up 4 rabbits to get us started in that area. 

Supposed to be slightly warmer today than it has been so today for me is coop cleaning then greenhouse time. DH is down with his back (sorta) again, so I get to go play by myself, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

JessiM....Where are our big strong men..... when those kinda chores need to be done?!! LOL....


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> JessiM....Where are our big strong men..... when those kinda chores need to be done?!! LOL....


Mine was down with his back in spasms for a bit today...he took him some drugs and got moving though when he saw me cross the front yard with his big crowbar and wrecking bar...guess he didn't want to miss out on the fun, lol.

Got the coop re-done today...I like it, don't know if the girls will but too bad. Had a chick pop at some point today...they weren't due to hatch until tomorrow. Moved the ducks out of the house and into a brooder-ish pen in the coop (couldn't deal with the water mess anymore inside).


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My daughter found a nice lady on criagslist who was willing toswap seedsand young plants so we met and both of us were able toget some things we wanted for free. I had extra tangerine trees and lots of pepper plants and various herbs, she had many veggies and sweet potato sets. I nowhave a nice variety of veggies, now I have to wait for the weather to be warm enough to plant everything. Right now they are happily "resting" in my little greenhouse. 

Strawberries have been very cheap around here for giant berries and since mine have not produced yet I bought 6 pounds and frozen them up. I bought 2 more pounds yesterday and plan to dehydrate them along with some granny Smith apples. I was given a few pounds of oranges so those are going to be juiced today. The next few days will be spent readying seeds and plants for planting, which I should be able to do by the 20th or so. Sweet peas and broccoli will be ready soon, so I will be canning and freezing them as well.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Taking my son to an electricity co-op. The kid has the mind for all things mechanical. Not sure if this will be more electricity or electronic...either way I wouldn't be surprised if this isn't the first day of "the rest of his life". I can so see him getting hooked.

Made a sourdough started. I want to make English muffins on Friday, so it's nice to be a step ahead (verses trying to force the process in the 12th hour). 

Took Mutti's advice and planned out the weeks meals. Went shopping in the big freezers and put those items in the fridge freezer. For once I'm running out the door without the anxiety of have to ran home to come up with supper. I looked at our schedule for the week and planned meals accordingly. Today, no frozen food needed...use canned meat and do beef over noodles. Wednesday we will be on the run again....so the crock pot will come into play for chili, which reminds me need to pull the venison out of the freezer and put in the fridge to thaw! I've done menus before, but I haven't stuck with it. I approached it from a different direction yesterday....maybe it will work long term!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Jen...glad my home shopping method is working for you. Before I did this I'd forget to use the stuff I canned,too which is certainly dumb after slaving in a hot kitchen.How are you liking the bottom freezer?

The irrigation tape is an excellent product. Easy to set up,too. A few years ago we had a dry summer and tried it and had a fabulous garden. Didn't use after that. Guess we had enough rain that we didn't bother but last year convinced us we needed something more permanent. We got ours thru Dripworks but imagine if you live where people actually farm you could find locally. Here is is all beef catalog as the ground isn't really suited to row crops.

Off to the Mennonite store today. Quite a long list plus other errands. Find these days more tiring than a day working in the garden! Guess it's just 'cause I'm a big homebody.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Not any prepping here. Living out of the pantry at the moment. My daughter was in the hospital last week and had surgery. All 3 grandkids are sick, the other grandma had them for 2 days, she got sick and I have had them for 4 days so far, 5 counting tomorrow. Daughter goes back to the dr on Wed so her restrictions may be lifted and then she can have the baby at home. The other 2 are well enough to be at home now.

Thankful I have plenty when we have times like this.

2 big snowstorms in a week and this evening we may get rain!! Some of the snow has started to melt and it is getting muddy but you won't hear me complain one little bit!! (first measurable snow in 2 years and very little rain)


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I do very little irrigation here. Our water is very expensive plus they automatically add sewer charge for every gallon used. Also, there is some concern about the town's water supply. We need a new well. They put one down last year that was a dud so are supposed to be making another attempt soon. One of the two wells that the city draws on needs replaced. We have too many floride salts in our water (great naturally soft water for bathing and laundry), but not something I want to put on the garden. The town water treatment is on reverse omossis (sp?) system to remove the salts to a safe/acceptable level which is one reason for the high water cost. As soon as the ground is unfrozen, I will start doing dishes in dish pans so I can save the water for the garden. Will also save water that runs to bring hot to the faucet.

I ordered the vacuum sealer attachment for both wide mouth and regular jars. I have a box of jars that cannot be used for pressure canning that I plan to wash up and use for vacuum sealing. Could I re-use flats removed from pressure canned foods for the sealer or should I use new?


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I ordered some duck tape yesterday. Dh and I searched the house over for some this past weekend and for some reason 3 rolls have disappeared. The deal was 8 45-yard rolls for 19.99 with free shipping. I also ordered a couple rolls of glow-in-the-dark duck tape from the same place. I figure it'll be handy to wrap around the flashlights and other things I need to be able to find in the dark. I might even wrap the remote in it so it'll be easier to find. Of course, it won't work if the remote is lost in a dark place for extended time. I still think they should put remote finders on tvs like they do for cordless telephones. 
Anyway, found some good deals at the grocery outlet and stocked up on some beef stock and seasonings.
Hope to get to the flea market this weekend.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

A box from Midway USA showed up today. For the life of me I can't remember what I ordered Thursday night....but I remember ordering it, lol. I'll open it later when I have more time to deal with it. On the way home from co-op I'll stop and the bulk food store and pick up the sack of beans I ordered. I picked up free icing buckets from the grocery store a few days back....so all I need to do is pack them up when we get home.

The meal planning and "freezer shopping" is still going great. Dinner for tonight is in the crock pot and ready to go. Just need 10 min to make the tortilla bowls and we will be ready to eat. Same for lunch...sweated the onions and they are sitting in the pan waiting for the perogies to get tossed in. We have to eat crazy early on co-op Wednesday....need to be out of the house by 11am. In Sept and Oct we hit fast food for lunch on the way...so we could eat closer to normal time. Decided that was a waste of money (not to mention waist lines) so we eat crazy early and just come home hungry.

Mutti, I'm having no problem converting to the bottom freezer. Since I am using this freezer differently then the last (use to just stash extra "stuff" in there) it seems to be a smooth transition. I don't think I would ever be happy with a top freezer again. Had a bottom freezer in Hungary, too.....well if you can call it that. It was a dorm size fridge stacked on top of an equally small freezer, lol. So "frozen at my feet" isn't totally new for me.


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

This thread always helps me think about the next things I should be doing here. Thanks.

Waiting on our tax refund check and we will have enough to pay off the wifes car, so it will be nice not to have a car payment. So we can use that money else were hopefully the next 4 yrs or so.

Canned some Chili and Berry Sauce this month with the new pressure canner I got for Christmas from my mom. Looking forward to having more to can in the future with it.

Bought a few extra hand tools at harbor freights big sale at 20% off. Really want an electric miter saw, but keep asking myself if I really need it?

Bought a little more ammo and will continue to buy as money allows. Wanting to buy a reloading kit, but not sure what reloading book to buy for rifle and handgun loads at this time. I haven't found what I want either.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

this month I need to:
take my sewing machine in to have it checked over. 
get taxes done.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Early morning shopping trip, today. It's the first day of a new sales flyer...so if I wanted one of the deals I needed to get there early. They have Libby canned veg for 49 cents a can (grand re-opening sale...so only at the store down the street). I know our store doesn't carry much Libby, but Libby has the naturals - canned with no sugar or salt, so I had to get there early. I can get canned veg from Aldi's for that price, but not without the sugar and salt. So I bought 19 cans (leaving some of everything on the shelf for others) In there there are 3 cans of peas :runforhills:.....those will be barter items or "as a last resort veg", lol. Also picked up green beans (cut and French cut) and corn. Like I said, they don't carry much.

Since I was there so early, I got behind the meat guy that was "stikering" the meat. Our store marks down meat 2-3 days before the sell by date. Then on the day of sell buy they add another $X off sticker. He was dealing out the $3 off ones!! I got two "steaks for marinating" for $3 and $3.50....originally $10 and $12. Yep, steak on the grill Saturday....when it will be in the upper 40's :thumb:. Picked up some other $3 off meat and 2 of the BOGO roasts (again, re-opening sale). Oh, butter was $1.99 a pound, too. I checked the freezer before I went and only had room for 2#, but we are full again. Not much in the regular section of the sales ad of interest. I'm looking forward to the next 4 months of the 5 mo long re-opening sale. Hope to do some good stocking up. Although, some/most weeks have been a complete bust.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

HyVee's ad had some 68Â¢ specials so I took advantage since I was in town for work Wed. Bags of frozen veggies were 68Â¢ so I got 6. Chicken was 68Â¢ a pound so I bought one. I may get more if I can work out room in my freezer or time to can it up. I'm thinking the mixed veggies may go into the dehydrator. So handy to have on-hand for soup. A whole chicken for $4.01 is the lowest I've found for a long time. Fareway had Betty Crocker angel food cake mix and Hormel sausage links for 99Â¢ so I got two of each.

Trying two new recipies for tonight's dinner i.e. Savory Rubbed Roast Chicken and Roasted Sweet Potatoes & Apples. Dh's blood sugars have been way out of whack lately so I'm trying to cook better balanced meals. Sweet potatoes are good for diabetics and apples provide a natural sweetner. I think I'll add green beans and it will be a nicely balanced meal. 

I still need to take time to get my tomatoes and pepper seeds planted and find a sunny spot for them. My one sunny window is already a jungle so something else will have to leave to make room.

I'm hoping for cabbage to be on sale next week for St. Patrick's Day. I've never tried canning it other than canned slaw and sauerkraut, but am thinking of canning it plain to put into soup or with roasts. I'm also considering dehydrating some -- anyone tried that?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ann, I've dehydrated cabbage. It works out very well. Just toss a handful into a pot of soup and it's good to go. I just slice and put in the dehydrator. Some people blanch it first, but I never have.

I was wanting to try to can some, too. That way we could make Haluski when the mood hit us, since that doesn't work with dried cabbage (well, I haven't tried making it from dried- maybe it would work). I'm keeping my eyes open for a cabbage deal, as well.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I have dried and canned cabbage. The dehydrated seems to work best as far as quality goes. Also the canned cole slaw recipe someone posted on here is pretty good, too! 

Saw on Dr. Oz today that sweet potatoes have 20 grams of carbs, and squash, like butternut, has only 4 so if your hubby still has high sugars, try feeding him squash and telling him it's sweet potatoes.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dh back in hospital and I am worn to a thread.

I received my ammo order from Cabela's and a order of seeds from Johnny's.

The fuel pump went out in my car and the gas tank has to be dropped......I just put $60 fuel in. Agggggh!

I have 6 casesof the Tuna that Bumble Bee has recalled......I have that to deal with that:flame:.

The best part about this week, is that it is almost over.:drum:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The carbs in sweet potatoes are good for diabetics because they don't convert to sugars very fast. We do eat some squash, but I've been unable to grow it due to squash borers destroying the vines. Sweet potatoes on the other hand do not seem to be bothered by much of anything and we usually have a good harvest each year.

The roasted sweet potato/apple dish was a hit. Very simple. Peel one large sweet potato and then cut into cubes. Wash and cube 2 apples (do not peel). Put cubes into a bowl with 2 tbsp. olive oil and 1/2 tsp. cinnamon and 1/2 tsp. dried basil & mix till cubes well covered. Bake 20 to 30 minutes at 400Âº in single layer on parchment covered cookie sheet. The timing was good with the roast chicken coming out of the oven to sit before carving while the sweet potato/apples roasted.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, hope your dh is doing better soonest, and that you get some REST! You can't take care of him if you don't take care of yourself, too. ((Hugs!))

Looking forward to having the weekend off, with good weather forecast all weekend long! I was able to get out in my woods a few days ago and run the chainsaw through another tank of gas...cut up a lot of my brush piles and re-piled a lot of the bitty-branches. When they are well dried, I'll hand snap them into kindling and store them in feed sacks for future use. I'm hoping to get a lot more wood cut and stored while the weather is nice.

Still working on the shelves - more planning and replanning for the most efficient way to build good, sturdy shelves that can support the weight of stored water, canned goods, etc. If the weather is going to be so nice, I will move the table saw from the barn to outside my front door so I don't have to pack boards so far to get them cut.

Added up my paychecks vs bills this month, and I think I can pay off the last of the mortgage by month's end! :sing: :dance: Helps that it's a 3 paycheck month and that my escrow account has enough in it to help pay it off. Now I can save for a real garage/workshop and get my stuff moved out of the house...it would be nice to have a guest room again!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

MGM, you're such a dedicated, focused person, and such an inspiration to us all! I tell myself if you can do it, so can I! 

Dh actually defrosted one of the freezers yesterday, so today I have to wipe it out, repack and bring in the older meat to cook and can up. When the farrier leaves, he'll go pick up the pork from the processor--whew, from now on, we do our own! Selling one pig will help pay half of our processing fees. We really didn't have time to do it now, with reconfiguring the house so ds and his dogs can move in for the next year or so after his divorce. 

I can't wait to get shelves built, too! Dh got construction blades for the recipro saw so we can utilize some of the wonderful pallets we get for the 2x4's. Our Lowes doesn't ever have great deals on dinged up wood like MGM's--or else someone else beats us to it!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers TDD! Don't wear yourself out.

ETA: Nothing better then having a craving for something and having all the ingredients in the house to meet that craving! For some reason the Thomas' English Muffins commercial have been calling my name the last few weeks. So I made a sourdough starter on Monday knowing I'd have time today to make English muffins. Just had a muffin "niblet"....made from the left over dough...YUM!! That's how I want life to be after SHTF....have a craving and be able to fill it - no matter what else is going on. I just hope my cravings line up with my supplies, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - WOO-HOO - home paid in full!!! CONGRATS!!!!!

Thanks for the prayers! He's back home........again. IT's his FREAKIN meds! They were all changed up and they cause edema...BAD. So, I think they have them ID... and are making adjustments.
MGM - If ANYONE deserves....or should have a workshop....it's YOU!

I placed an online order at MidwayUSA for ammo......Thank you, Jen!!
Apple Trees should be here any day. We are supposed to have a chance for rain tomorrow night....Please, Dear Lord. It would be nice to try to dig in ground.....that has had SOME moisture on it.
No heavy duty work for me this weekend....no sir. Time off.

RADIOFISH......Time to check in, Buddy!!!

With all my canning and hubby's medical debockle, I have not been to the range for way to long......I AM going to try to go this weekend. I NEEEEED to shoot something!!

Happy Prepping, people!! Keep it up!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, no rain....but some dampish fog.:bored: I just don't know what we are gonna do, if we don't get some rain. This is really getting serious.
Went out early and started some seeds. ( keepin the faith).

I received a sewing order last night, so, my weekend just got rearranged.... Extra $$ that I always try to put into preps.

I have to go to the Feed Store, I have a big order....before the prices go up .....again. Hubby is sleeping in , so I'll run and take care of that, so he does not have to.

Everyone have a productive day!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We finally got a little rain. With the ground frozen it will run off but the sound of rain on the roof last night was heavenly. 

I'm headed downstairs to plant my seeds. I meant to do it yesterday but got busy with shredding old papers and forgot.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hubby built my cold frame today. Since we have raised beds and the soil level is about 6' below the boards, it was easy to build. We are using foam insulation board for the sides - need to secure those, yet, they blow in a bit. With the temp in the 50's today and 60's tomorrow....maybe my soil will be thaw enough to start some spinach late this week or early next!! I have a few cabbages' stated in the house, I'd like to get them out there in a week and put some seeds down to start more (we placed the cold frame in the spot I'm going to grow cabbage this year. Sometimes I do think ahead).

Found a really good price on ammo at Cheaper then Dirt. About $27 for 50 rounds of 45 ACP. Haven't seem it that cheap anywhere else. Bust part is they are brass jacketed...so re-loadable!!

Made up my menu for the coming week. Also worked on the shopping list for the monthly shopping. Maybe my mind just isn't in the game, because I really couldn't think of anything we needed (other then DS needs a new white dress shirt). Maybe when the sales flyer comes out I'll see something worth stocking up on.

DD is outside soaking up this sunshine. Lunch was over 2 hrs ago....and she hasn't come in to eat it yet, LOL. DS is tucked in bed, unable to be woken, lol. He wanted me to wake him at lunch, but without having a brass band in the room with me it wasn't possible. I'll try him again shortly.....but he had fun at his Boy Scout Lock-In last night. I guess after 24 hours on his feet, a deep sleep is in order.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Already received 3/4" of lovely rain and still pouring outside. Yesterday was a beautiful day...hit 71.9! Was so windy that it made alot of spring chores impossible to do. Several big burn piles from pruning orchard to take care of but didn't want to burn down Texas County. Did get 50 Honeoye Strawberries planted outdoors and 25 everybearing Tristars in my experimental eavestrough garden on wall of greenhouse. All set to start planting but due for several nights of hi 20's and then much warmer rest of coming week so will give it a few more days in hopes of not having to run a heater.

A friend is loaning me his incubator and excited to try hatching some of my Americaunas. My rooster is an ornery fellow but very handsome. All my girls are excellent layers .


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

The Apple Trees are here! AND, we got a small amount of rain!!:sing:
We caught about 1000 gallons....sounds like alot....it's not. We relocated a 330gallon caged tank into the orchard.

Worked in the strawberry raised bed working in manure and compost.
Dug one hole for the trees.....ran into clay... so, I'll have to lighten the soil for the backfill.
Picked up 2 flats of GREAT looking tomato plants! $3.00 flat WOOT!!!

Placed the Feed Store order! Picked up some Heirloom veg seeds, while I was there. Also, 
I had been eyeing a 100lb Propane Tank......They had been there for a while with no takers.....I bought 2!!!! I will have plenty of fuel for outdoor canning!!! I was TICKLED!!!

OHHHH.... Found an AWSOME Wagner, 40qt stock pot (Unbelievely heavy)... and 2 great cast iron skillets at the antique store, yesterday.:rock:

I have to sew today and the morning has gotten away from me... with the time change....

Everyone have a great day, I have to get to it!:thumb:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

OMGoodness, I can't even imagine how heavy a cast iron 40 qt stock pot would be! You'll have to weigh it for us, TDD. 

My days off sure flew by! I didn't get a thing done on my shelves, unfortunately, but did get more of my brush piles cut up into firewood. If I have one, it's ahurting! Lots of bending, stooping, chainsawing, lopping, stacking and throwing for 2 days let's one know how badly out of shape one is, lol. If I'd keep doing that every day, I might just lose my spare tire. 

I also had the opportunity to try out my Power Station yesterday...I used the air compressor on it to re-inflate all the wheelbarrow and horse trailer tires. I have a couple other air compressors you plug into cigarette lighters, but this one is faster, and you don't have to have a cigarette lighter within reach. Checked all the tires on the rest of the cars and trucks, too.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Great to wake up on Sunday morning and see that ALL of the snow had melted overnight. The high was 64Âº. We trimmed the peach tree and added compost to the rhubarb. Planted lettuce in the raised beds and pepper, cabbage, broccoli, tomato, and eggplant seeds in the greenhouse. Finally got to do some target shooting, too. DH is retiring in June so we are on the frugal train big time. We are decluttering the house and selling items on Craig's list. It is music to my ears to hear him say things like, we have to eat all of those leftovers and not waste food and we have to put some sturdy shelves in the closet to add more cans of food to the storage. He will be 'head gardener' this year, too, so I am looking forward to a lot of produce to can and freeze for the winter.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I shoveled 24" drift of snow off the sidewalk and steps this a.m. We only got 10" but it always drifts right in front of the house exactly on the sidewalk. Temps are supposed to be in the upper 40Âº range the rest of this week so the snow will soon be gone. At least its moisture, not enough to affect the drought but we'll take what we can get.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

planted Tomatos and peppers inside today. I am hoping to get a good crop this year. Last year I brought most of my vegies from a local farmer. Broccoli is up and I hope to buy onion sets this week. peas will be planted outside this week, hopefully I will have time after work. some of the garlic bulbs I planted last fall are coming up. 
just hope I will be able to get enough produce off of everything to Can or freezer.
also hoping to save seeds from everything.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess our chicken population is going to grow soon. I have a hen that started sitting last week. She's a first timer so I'm curious as to how she'll do. She was hatched and raised by a hen here, though I'm pretty sure she came from some eggs another lady gave me, so she may do alright. However, dh and I went to check on her yesterday and our normally broody momma hen is sitting right next to her. She's a nutso chicken but an excellent mother that gave us three hatches last year. Dh says to just leave them alone and see how they handle it. We're not in need of chicks but we welcome a few fresh additions when they come.

Didn't find much at the flea market this past weekend. Did find some plastic food grade barrels with screw on lids that we're going to try and get some of next time we visit. They were going for $20 at one booth and $15 at another. They had jalapenos in them at the $15 spot but I think we could clean them out to use for feed storage for the critters.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hillbillygal - You can clean those barrels out an use them for food storage for YOU!

Almost every barrel I have, had either hot sauce or peppers. I washed them out( used a bit of bleach)....left them in the sunshine for a couple of days....Just like new, with no odor. I store lots of stuff in them....cans, bathroom tissue,water bottles ......whatever will fit. I also have some in cache placement with food storage in them.....buried. Of course, you can use them for critter feed storage.

Finished my sewing project. Did bit more weeding. We are supposed to have a couple of warm days coming up...I am going to spray the garden are with Horticultural Vinegar, in order to knock down the unwanted grasses, weeds, etc....that are taking up residence. I am hopeing to get Tomato's planted by the end of the month.....Easter is early this year....It could be a crap shoot. I may have to use frost blankets. I have alot of soil amending to accomplish first. I am pushing the envelope for early peas....Dh's recent hospitalization has derailed me.

NBC3Mom - I am envious of you....I still have not made it target shooting. The ranges are full to overflowing down here. I am impatient with a 3 - 4 hour wait.

MGM -I'll see if dh will hold that pot and weigh with it......It's about all, I can manage......I'm betting it's 40lbs...maybe more. No lifting that puppy, after she is all loaded up!! I am going to have to find it a place of honor.....I won't be moving it around much!

Ann - I am really glad you guys received some moisture. We got a little.....we are just parched.....it's not looking good.

Just got buzzed at the gate... our feed order is here. Just what ya want to do at the end of the day......lug and stow a zillion 50lb bags.:grumble:

Well, I guess I getter go help...I want to watch Doomsday Preppers.....One of the legendary Hatfield Decendents is appearing on the episode tonight....So who knows.

Later....Have a nice nite!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Could you set up your own shooting range at home? Living in the country it seems that might be a possibility. The nearest range to us is 40 miles and its an outside range. Sheriff's deputy suggested we find a friend on a farm who would let us shoot there.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

TDD:  I agree wholeheartedly! Thanks for the info about cleaning them out. Dh unscrewed one lid and stuck his head in it to take a big whiff. I found it quite amusing. I'll definitely be picking a couple up next time I'm there.

My glow in the dark duck tape came yesterday and I'm trying to think of all the things I go looking for when the power goes out that I can put a strip on. So far I've got the flashlights and my bigger led light though it always stays in one location so I can grab it. I also put a strip on the bathroom door as when the power goes out in there, it is pitch black, lol.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Living in the Ozarks our 120 acreproperty has many steep hills and deep valleys so we have an excellent gun range of our own....public ranges aren't going to let you shoot certain guns. To the west is all state or national forest land. Plus only 5 miles away the state has a very nice gun range and 10 miles away is a gun club my son and dil shoot at . People here take their guns seriously!

Got the floor down in the greenhouse so will now be busy busy. Was 90 in there yesterday with outdoor temps in the high 50's. The everbearing strawberries I planted in eavetrough Sat. already greening up and pushing out leaves. Pa wants to dormant oil spray the orchard but it has been so windy. Several big piles of orchard prunings to burn,too. Bundled up alot of the apple wood for smoking use. I like the pear wood for carving spoons and buttons. Pretty grain.

Cabbage 29 cents/lb this week for St. Patricks Day so going to pick up alot and make some batches of the canned coleslaw...everyone loves it and the 3 dozen jars I thouhgt would be plenty are gone. Have many bags of chopped up red/green peppers in the freezer so won't have to pay high winter price for them.

Got a hefty pkg. from Penzey spices to put away. Made a batch of taco seasoning. 40 rolls Scott tp due today...Amazon subscribe and save makes this 60 cents/roll which I sure can't match around here. The septic system doesn't like the fat stuff. 

Need to run to town and do errands plus pick up the incubator. Have 2 dozen nice eggs waiting to try. Haven't hatched eggs in 30 years! Hope I have good luck.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Dh finished my new shelving unit. Its an ugly mud sucker but sturdy which is what counts! Its in place and full already. Moved some large containers of flour and sugar to eye level on another shelving unit. I now have a shelf devoted to my seeds. I've organized my seeds alphabetically in narrow boxes so I can now find what I want when I want. Its nice to get the table and counter in the basement "kitchen" area cleared off. I'd already cleared and cleaned the sink area so its all ready for use.

Cabbage is 19Â¢ a pound at HyVee and Fareway this week. I plan to buy six heads and dehydrate a bunch, can some coleslaw mixture and eat some fresh. We don't care for corned beef so will skip that.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Been busy, busy the past week or so. Quit my job at McDonald's, started a job at Lowe's (which pays better, is closer to home and has better benefits). Some seed success and some seed failure so far, but still time to get them going as we aren't having topsoil for the new beds delivered until after the 1st of April. 

Going to spend the weekend relaxing and taking stock...have to redo the laundry/storage room so that we're using the space better. I see my discount coming in real handy this spring/summer!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ann - No. We cannot really target shoot here. We were in the country....but, the city has come to us. Many regulations. Also, None of us like getting our stock shot at! So public ranges are our only choice. It's just with all the bruhaha, over guns lately, it seems everyone has one! Of course, this is Texas......Land of a trillion Guns! 
We are also serious about our guns, Mutti!

Mutti- I ordered that tp, also!! I have actually put it in autoship....every couple of months. I have other things on a schedule also. You are right, with the saver subscription, $1.00 off coupon, free shipping.....it's a buy!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Been cutting more firewood from the downed trees in my woods. I'm working on next winter's wood supply now, while the weather is cool and it's easier to haul the wood a wheelbarrow load at a time. I'll need to switch gears soon and work on the gardens, but I'm just not ready to yet. I know I'm gonna burn out on cutting and hauling firewood, so I've gotta work on the wood while I'm in the mood for it!

Had anyone watched Apocalypse 101 on Nat Geo? I DVR'd the 1st episode and am watching it now. It seems a little more realistic than Doomsday Preppers so far.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - No I have not seen it...but would love to. When does it come on?

We barely had to burn wood this winter...... and we have about 25 cords!

I received the strawberry plants from Jungs.....I'm kinda disappointed.......hope they make it.

Tomorrow is tree planting day. The flat trailer is hooked to the Big 1 ton truck, so I'll go get some compost, etc.

My car is still in the shop. So is the tiller!:flame: Dang Ethanol!

I'm waiting for Honeyville to offer another discount, I have a few things in mind.

BTW - Stock up on Sugar NOW!! It is fixing to skyrocket!!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dh and I went to the local lumberyard yesterday. They occasionally have piles that have been sitting for several years and are on the slate to be burned but they'll sell them at a discount if somebody comes by and wants some. We ended up getting two loads and dh says that should be enough to finish some projects we have like our big chicken pen and a smaller chicken tractor I'm wanting him to build so I can separate my mommas and babies from the regular flock. 

Kmart had a special deal for $10 off any order that you placed and redeemed any reward points on. I ordered a 16pk of AAA batteries and was able to get them for $4.63 shipped free. I might have been able to find something else we could have used but I know I only have a few AAA's left and this was a quick, easy way to replenish them at least partway.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Supposed to hit 70 here today...which means screaming hot in the greenhouse. But plenty left to plant so off I'll go with a big jug of ice water. Too windy to burn brush piles today. Seems like it is windier than it used to be here with many days of gusts up to 40 mph. Guess we need to build a wind generator!

Got 3 dozen jars canned coleslaw made yesterday. Alot of chopping for sure. But a great addition to a quick meal.

Sold our Troy Bilt and have a big credit at the local hardware now. New no-kink hoses at the top of the list. Pa has a bad habit of not walking over where he is gonna mow and shredding the hoses. Plus more light fixtures for our dungeon of a garage. We rarely use the tiller. Too heavy for us to handle and we have the tractor with a rototiller on the back plus a Mantis which I love.

Pa off to town to pick up brooder we borrowed and rice that was out of stock last week.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> BTW - Stock up on Sugar NOW!! It is fixing to skyrocket!!!


That will teach me not to read HT first thing in the morning!!! Went and did the monthly shopping today, had a short "needs" list so I did some stocking up. Picked up a couple of cases of canned fruit (only the kinds without the pop tops...hate those pop top!!). I'll be over there again tomorrow for Girl Scout Cookie Booth sales.....I'll have to stop and load up on sugar (since there are still a few $20's in my wallet looking to be spent )

Picked up 2 heads of cabbage, going to try the canned slaw recipe.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I did one batch of the canned slaw since dh informed me he didn't like it I didn't want to do too much. 

A few weeks ago I organized all the small canning items i.e. jar lifter, jar wrench, lid lifter etc. into a plastic box and put it on a shelf in the laundry room (next to kitchen). It worked nicely not to have to dig everything out of a deep drawer where they'd lived before. 

While I was processing the cabbage etc. I kept thinking how fortunate I am to have a large chef's knife, a food processor, all my canning equipment. I recall so many years working in my poorly equipped kitchen and struggling with making do. I've purchased most of my kitchen/canning equipment at garage sales and estate auctions. I hope I never lose the thankfulness I feel to have a modern home and well equipped kitchen.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Whew! It's a scorcher outside today! I bout fell over when I saw the temp on my weather channel app... 80*!!!

Wondered why it was so hot out there planting our two older (but small) blue berry bushes with the new one we bought! Dang! LOL

Hubby was so cute, since he's not supposed to be "exerting" himself but he feels "useless" sitting and watching us work. So I told him if he wanted to help to just sit on the ground next to the plant and use the little hand rake to sift out rocks and push the dirt in around the plant. I came inside for a minute and walk back out there and he's stretched out on his side raking, lol!! 

He had DS re-locate the peach tree this morning. It was just doing horrible where it had been planted a couple years ago and not growing much at all. Dur...it was near a pine tree and the soil was too acidic. So, that's where we planted the blueberries! 

Well, gotta go help DS plant the third and final blueberry plant.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann....did you let your canned slaw "mellow" Gets better after sitting for a few weeks. My DH would eat a jar a day if he thought he could get away with it! Plus my kids really like it.

Finally got in the greenhouse and planed 12 varieties of tomatoes, 3 varieties of onions, cabbage, and 6 types of peppers. Plenty more to do.

My Jungs strawberries arrived in bad weather but planted them anyhow and they are all greening up.Didn't seem as large as previous years. Seems so many people are gardening that anything gardening related is selling fast. Our feed store has three chick days planned as they have so many people wanting chicks this year. I is nice to think people are getting more interested in providing some of their own food but wonder how long they'll stick to it. Have acquired numerous chickens,goats and a pig from neighbors over the years who decided it was too much bother. 

Got to 80.6 here yesterday but supposed to crash tonight back to the 50's. My arthritic hips sure say storms are coming.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We're eating slaw that I canned last year so it has mellowed okay. My dh is an extremely picky eater. He will only eat cabbage as coleslaw and it has to have a creamy dressing not vinegar. Next time I open a jar I'm going to rinse the slaw and add a creamy dressing and see if he'll eat that.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, today was flea market day so that's where we spent most of our morning. Wasn't really much we wanted/needed although we did get a couple little things. 

Slightly more important (although nothing to get to excited about) was our trip to Lowe's. Got 2 seed starter trays, misc. hardware to finish the rabbit hutches, plexi-glass for the incubator DH is building for me, 2 64 quart bags of planting mix and another book "How to Raise Goats"

Oh! And we got the 6 grape vines in the ground as well as planting another peach tree.

We still have 2 apple trees, 2 cherry trees and a fig tree left to plant, as well as a "bundle" of strawberry plants. I've got some "Topsy Turvy" strawberry planters that I got on clearance a couple years ago that I'm going to try the strawberries in.

DH wants to learn the art of cooking on the smoker so we're smoking a pork shoulder and we're getting ready to throw one of the rabbits we dressed a week ago on there too.

Hah! After typing all that out I read it and say to myself, sheesh, you live such a boring life! LOL :nana:


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

The hubby has agreed to build me seed starting shelves with shop lights as we don't have enough sun exposure to do it naturally. so that's on the agenda for next weekend if he is feeling better. Got the garden area weed whacked and will frame out my bed areas tomorrow after work. I still need to go grocery shopping and pick up some more sugar and milk and salad mix. I am seriously expanding the garden this year, and will be putting in a mini orchard. It's amazing what you can do with only 1/2 acre!:rock:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

TOP O' The Mornin, to ya!

Ummmmh....Tired this morning, and movin slow.........

We planted 8 Apple trees, 8 Nectrines, 8 Peach, 8 Apricot, and 2 Pear, yesterday.
87F, 86F on Friday. We are at 65 this a.m....with a cool front coming, fog and mist. Dh & I are both Sunburned and Wind chapped 30 with 45mph gusts.

I am still working in the Strawberry Bed...NUT GRASS!:flame:

I had 20 yards of DC Compost delivered. Along with some expanded Shale to mix in. 1 ton of Texas Limestone rectangles to edge the new trees with.

We went to Lowes and bought 2 pallets of concrete cinder blocks. BTW - Did you know they offer 10% Military disc. on everything. Dh just shows his VA card.

I put th Cast Iron skillets, I bought last week, into the oven, to try to bake some of the crud off...and I just went down to a kitchen full of smoke!:runforhills:WOW, cough- I had to turn on the Vent-a-hood AND open the doors! How do people get those things so carboned up?

Anyhoo, I trugged along with load after load of planting mix in the wheelborrow....up and down the hill where the Orchard is located....which only got heavier with each load.

While we were digging, one of our neighbors that lives on the lake we share, came by. He works for the National Weather Service. Well of course, the topic of drought came up.....I'll just say....they don't expect any improvement in the weather patterns. So, If you have the elusive "rain" , try to catch all you posibly can.

While we were working, I loaded our smoker with 6 racks of Baby Back Ribs over Apple wood. Little bit of potato salad and dinner was made.

OH, We realized our Honda lawn mower was missing......Stolen. Grrrr. There is a lawn equipment shop not far from us....they also got broken into and they took about $40K worth of stuff in 4( FOUR) minutes!! Here I was thinking, I was going to buy a new tiller....and now I have to buy a new lawnmower.:hair No one willl admit leaving it out.....but, they did!

Mutti - My Jungs strawberries were pitiful.....very poor.

On the up side....my Tomato's, Pepper's and Cucumber's are doing great...I am hardening them off....

Also, picked up 4 ft metal t-post to anchor the trees in the orchard from the feed store.

cnichols - Tell hubby...LOW and SLOW on the smoker....otherwise the meat will be awful dry.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Tdd - Thanks for the Lowe's info! I had no idea .. wish I had known that yesterday! LOL

And I told him about the smoker too! We have one of the cheap smokers and he said we went through about a bag of charcoal yesterday. Haven't tried the shoulder yet because he was tired and his back was hurting him (infected cyst). So I told him that he didn't have to keep cooking it on the smoker. We put it in the roaster and put it in the fridge. I'll finish it off in the oven today.

It's supposed to rain today so I'm probably just going to try and get the compost pile relocated and start a new one. Want to get those strawberries planted today too. I figure that's something DH can do while sitting at a table and not exert himself.

Speaking of DH .. he goes on the 23rd for his Cardiac Cath procedure. I won't let him know this but I'm scared witless about it. Anything could happen and I know for a fact he's been having a lot of issues with his heart lately. I'm not usually one to post personal stuff on here, but please, keep us in your thoughts and prayers if you would.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

cnichols - You are welcome. 10% on all I was buying this weekend, added up! They really don't advertise the discount. Just tell them you want the military disc & show them your( dh) Card.
My dh has had a couple of those heart procedures......It will be fine, and he will be a new man.
But, of course, you have my prayers. And {{{{{HUGS}}}}]

I got the 1st strawberry bed finished, and planted. A good drink of rain water,a little Turkey Compost top dressing and some words of encouragement. Those are some puny plants. Jungs may get a complaint from me, it they don't pull out of it.

I also ordered some from Johnny's, fingers crossed they are better.
I received my 20yr landscape fabric. We will use that under the new raised beds.

I also mixed up the compost pile....while I still had any energy.

Spoke with my Sister in TN... They planted 6 50ft rows of potato's and onions. Several rows of lettuce and cabbage......today. They are praying they will get a bit of the rain going that way!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Cnichols, hugs...I know anything cardiac is scary, but this is one of the lower risk procedures for a great deal of improvement in his life. You and he will both be in my thoughts...pixie dust headed your way!

TDD, you wear me out just reading about all those wheelbarrow loads to the orchard...after a couple of loads of firewood from the woods to the woodshed, I'm about done in! I've let myself get way out of shape and it's a lot harder to get back into condition than it was to let myself go. 

Bummer on the lawnmower - frustrating not to be able to leave something out at your own home without having it "grow legs". I guess I'm pretty lucky in that way - I can only think of one thing that might have disappeared in the 12 years I've lived here, and I'm pretty sure my older dd's SO was responsible for that in his tweaker days.

I've had a migraine the last few days...not a super-bad one, but enough that I don't want to be responsible for the lives of sick people! I'm starting to feel a bit better, but only with the use of Vicodin, so I'm home from work again tonight. I hate to have to use the limited amount of sick time I have available, but it is what it is.

At least I was able to get outside today for longer than just doing animal chores. I cut up a bunch more branches on the table saw, hauled a few loads of firewood, did a little splitting with the maul, and cleaned the ashes out of the woodstove. I like that job, even though it's messy. I burn a lot of wood that has nails in it, and every time I clean out the stove, I gain a couple pounds of assorted nails. Nice to have when I get working on projects...nails are expensive! Cleaning out the stove is like a mini-Christmas, lol. Now I need to spend an evening with a hammer and a block of wood, straightening the bent ones. eta: Also posted a thread to ask if the nails need to be re-tempered before I use them. Seems like I've bent them more easily than new nails when I've pounded them, but that may have been the wood rather than the nails.

Well, I took a break for a rain shower outside, but I guess break time is over...gotta sharpen my chainsaw and go cut more wood!

eta: Cut a bit more wood before it started pouring rain again. Got the hay racks filled on the goat pen, and found my buck outside the pen! When they figure out how to get out, it's time to get them sold. I want to have a yard with landscaping, and a garden that doesn't get raided this year!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oooooowwwwwwee (whimper) I am soooooo sore today. We planted 8 more trees... still have 13 more to go. I just could not dig one more hole, or push that wheelbarrow one more step! (more whimpering) 
Watered the Strawberry bed again with rain water, they actually looked a bit better today...Maybe Jung's won't get that complaint I am thinking about.

I need to order some T-tape - driptape.
I have an automatic Paper towels order coming in from Amazon. I am starting to really dig this auto order and free shipping.....especially, with the price of gas these days. Makes perfect sense.....

MGM - I am sorry your head has been hurting so very badly. How do you stand the noise of a chain saw, or banging on nails?
I make you tired. I feel like a GRADE AAAA slacker next to you! You inspire me, madam!!

Hard to believe, Spring is this week....our week is mid 70's....but dry.

Talked with a gal in my office today. I had loaned her "Seeds of Deception" to read... She is wigged out!! :runforhills: 
She wants to plant an acre garden....I told her to get Heirloom, or certified organic seed. She said" I am not going to dig one hole without talking to you".  She may not be a full on prep mode, but hey....she's a believer.....baby steps grasshopper, baby steps !! LOL!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Scored a great deal today. My place of work is having a promo of scooters next month. They came in shipped in metal crates. They were just going to haul them to the dump. I got to take all the metal home for free for my projects. I think I am going to try to build a reinforced chicken coop, and fencing, and who knows what else!:happy::bouncy:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Farmersonja - Welcome to S &P!!
Awsome score on the crates!!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you TDD! And the best part is there are at least 5 more crates to be unpacked today! So I get to have more!:rock:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Its good to be the first in line for the crates. Soon someone else will see the value then you'll have to fight for them.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:banana:Ha Ha Ha Ha!! Boy did Amazon get my order mixed up. I received 6 boxes of 48 rolls of TP. (288 ROLLS) 6 Boxes of Paper Towels!! 

DH said" You should have seen the look on the UPS dudes face, when he delivered all that TP." He said.."I won't ask". My Dh said ..."Good". The funniest part is it is all on auto ship...so I will get it again!
The price is right, I will just be a tad more stocked up on "paper" products, a bit sooner that I had planned. It's all good!

I am trying to watch a partial episode of Apocalypse 101...I stumbled across it! Interesting, for sure. Doomsday Preppers on a little later.

I still am expecting an auto ship order of Tea and Dishwasher Soap.....No telling what I will end up with!

Came home and gave those Strawberries a bit more rainwater....They are a little perkier yet agian today.

Also, brought home 3 mattress/box cardboard for the raised beds! SCORE!! Love me some big cardboard!! They still have the dessicants in them!!

Gonna run and finish feeding my stocks and flocks! 
Have a good evening , all.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Farmersonja, welcome to the forum! Those crates sound like a great score. How big are they? Are they solid metal sheets? I can think of so many possibilities!

TDD, I hope your sore muscles are starting to ease. :stars: As far as my migraines, I don't run the chainsaw or bang on nails while my head is still hurting and I'm nauseous - that's when I lay low. There's a period of time after the acute phase when I'm just kind of foggy and on pain meds, when I'm not up to working the night shift and potentially making a mistake that could hurt one of my patients. I can go outside and work during that phase, and I think the fresh air helps clear the fog faster than lying around the house doing nothing. I stick to jobs that don't require much thinking at first and after I start feeling better, I work up to running the chainsaw, cutting wood on the table saw, etc. I like having all my limbs and digits, lol! 

I went to the transfer depot and post office yesterday. Dropped of my recycling and found 5 5-gallon buckets, including 3 that had contained oxygen bleach - I figure they'll be safe for drinking water storage after they are thoroughly scrubbed. I also picked up the seed train box - it looked like a gorilla threw it around and jumped on it! It had a rough trip from Stacy's, evidently. The seeds were fine, though. What a lovely assortment of seeds in it, too. I think I could plant my entire garden from that box alone! 

Even though I've enjoyed participating over the last 3 years, I've decided I'm not going to conduct the seed train anymore - I'll leave it to someone else to decide whether to run a seed train next year. Last year I had to contribute a LOT more seed when one of the seed train boxes returned with very little in it, and this year was just too frustrating trying to get a hold of people and get the train moving on. I think it took about 3 months to get through the first half of the list, although it moved along well after that. I hope someone does decide to keep the seed train idea going - it's a lot of fun to open that box and find treasures!

Rain is moving in this afternoon, so I made sure I got outside and hauled in lots more wood to the house and the woodshed before it started. Spent some time in the woods snapping off dead salal twigs and piling branches in piles for later cutting into kindling, hauled multiple wheelbarrow loads of wood, and generally got my exercise. It started raining after I'd been working for about 3 hrs, so I called it a day outside. I have wood all over my hearth cross-stacked around the stove to finish drying it (seasoned wood, but out in the rain all winter, so wet on the surface), as well as dry wood stacked behind, so I'm ready for several days of heavy rain, if we get the forecasted weather. It's just raining lightly, but steadily at the moment, but it sounds like we have a pretty good weather system heading our way.

I've been working on my house interior, while I've kind of been neglecting. Dishes and laundry have been kept up pretty well, but I have to say, the dust bunnies were getting pretty impressive.  Yesterday, I cleaned the kitchen and nook, and started getting ready to start my seeds, as well as dishes and laundry. Today, I've concentrated on things like sweeping and mopping, scrubbing doors and light switch plates, rust removal on the shower stall, "mop 'n shine"-ing the bathroom floor, etc. Not exactly a prep, but I always feel better in a neat and tidy house. When the bathroom floor is finished drying, I'll start filling my filter buckets - I've rotated through quite a bit of my stored water and it's time to re-fill the gallon jugs.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, I see we posted at the same time! LOL on the UPS guy and your hubs. Great score on the mattress cardboard. I got a load of it last year at one of the local motels - those dessicant packages are good sized and I think every box had about 6 of them in it. I have a whole gallon jar about full of them.

I'm glad you found the Apocalypse 101 show - I thought it was interesting how they looked at the preps people had set up and how they could make them better. It's on tonight here (DISH, NatGeo channel, 7pm here, not sure if it's the same where you are). Doomsday Preppers is on tonight, too.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I firmly believe a clean house and laundry done up are excellent preps. Much better to have things done up while we have power, water, etc. readily available. SHTF who knows how long before we'll have time/supplies/equipment to spend on cleaning.

I'm continuing with sorting and donating. I now have 3 copy paper boxes ready to take for donation plus a stack of clothing for mom and another for Pastor's family. I'm still working on downsizing my wardrobe and my many many books. I have a friend that reads so I take my books to her and she passes them along to her s-i-l who will donate them when she's finished with them.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome MGM!:grin: Yeah the crates are not solid metal sheets, more like framework if that makes sense. I also get to keep the nuts and bolts that held them together, score! I peeked into the GMs' office and there are at least another 10 scooters in there left to be unpacked. I have plans to use some of it to build the Fort Knox of chicken coops as we have had sightings of cougar in our area as recently as last fall, and on occasion black bear. Some of it will be used to fence out the darn deer from eating my mini orchard and garden. The possibilities are endless!:banana::dance:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Spring, Everyone!!:rock:

MGM - Yep, LOL, I noticed you and I were both posting at the same time! Great minds, etc!!
I am still sore as anything, especially the knee that has bothered me the last couple of Springs..... hopefully, I won't have to get a shot in it , or have it tapped this year. 
We will tackle the remainder of the orchard, this coming weekend.....knee willing!!

I just did a Orchard walk thru, to see if any of the trees were showing signs of shock. 3 Apples were already blooming!

Dh brought up a couple of barrels, for me to start placing all that TP in to store. 

I had a case of Apples gifted to me....so, I guess I'll be canning this week, too!

I brought home 3 - 5 gal Honey buckets....all have some Honey still in them....I'll glean the honey and get the buckets cleaned up. I love when that happens!!!! SCORE!!

My car is finally out of the shop.....many $$$$ later! The Tiller is still in the shop! 

I am kinda considering buying another freezer...haven't decided just yet. 

I also have been working to make an additional storage area, for home canned goods.....Although,:umno:, not much room found.
Farmersonja....Sounds like you might need to build that Fort Knox of all chicken coops......I have heard several people talk about couger/ bob cat problems this year...already! Bear.....emhhh.....They might be able to get in anyway!:runforhills:

RADIOFISH - DOG GONE IT>>>CHECK IN!!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

The bear I am actually not too worried about. It tends to be a rare thing. Cougar however is another story. Took out one of the deer in my neighbors yard last September. That is just a little too recent for me thanks.Due to DH being a sentimentalist any chickens we have will be for eggs and composting as well as yard entertainment! The deer do bigger damage around here. They have been habituated to people, and the Bucks are not afraid to take cars on.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like we'll be adding a couple of bottle calves this weekend. Our two calves we started last year have been doing very well and we will have one butchered this fall and over-winter the other. Dh called a man yesterday who says he'll have us a holstein bull calf and a jersey heifer calf to pick up Saturday. We'll keep them in the barn until weaned and then the Jersey will be moved to the closer field so the family can baby her and make her our family cow. It's a long time process as it will be about two years before we get milk but we're excited to get it started. Jerseys are insanely priced so this is the only way we can afford to bring one on.

I started some seeds three days ago and will be starting more within the next few days. We got the greenhouse put back up and patched up so I'm getting excited even though we woke up to snow on the ground today!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

The seeds I planted outside in pots so they could cold condition are sprouting! Yay! Sweet Woodruff, Blue Vervain, and Nettle! I am working on my medicinal herb garden as on of my big projects this year!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Still waiting for spring here. Like much of the "north" we are getting mid-Jan temps and weather. I've started more seeds, but my hearts just not in it right now. Feels like it will still be snowing in July!! 

On the up side, kids are chugging along in school and we will be finishing up some subjects early this year. Made a last minute decision to go to the big homeschool conference in Cincinnati in early April. A friend and I will go together and split costs - 2 mom's and 3 kids in one hotel room, LOL....will be a nice time. I need the confidence boost as we start High School next year. Time to take a deep breath and move along.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Lost the last five days to some horrendous plague that came out of nowhere. Finally up and crawling today. Worst was that Pa got the bug,too and he is never sick.Sure glad my son was here this week so he held down the farm and cut us enough firewood to keep the stoves going. High as my temp I sure wasn't caring about heat. Today I putzing with frequent sitdowns but I can't stand the bed one more minute. 

Got the eggs in the incubator. Hope they aren't too old; haven't hatched eggs in years. It isn't spring-like here at all and haven't staggered out to the ghouse to see what's what. If the seeds are smart they'll stay underground until next week when the weather is supposed to moderate. Does anyone else note the Countryside magazine weather predictions? They seem to be pretty accurate for the patterns of storms. We are supposed to get hit today but the sun is shinning so far. Most weather here seems to trail along I-44 or go south towards Arkansas. Good for not getting bad weather but it tends to take the moisture away from our area.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Scoop of the day - 10/ 40oz Skippy Peanut Butter $3.99 on closeout. Score!!!

Mutti - Sorry you are ill!!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, got 25 more strawberry plants planted today. It kept DH busy as it wasn't something that would cause much exertion. I put a cinder block next to the bed for him to sit on. 

I really need a more level spot to expand the garden. So we've tentatively scheduled some dozer work to be done on our property in about a month. It's going to cost a nice chunk of money, but we figured with the cost of food at the stores right now, and the fact that we don't see that decreasing any time soon, that it's worth the expense to be able to grow fresh fruits/veggies for ourselves. We also feel that a month will be enough time for DH to get his Cardiac Cath done and get to feeling well enough to "supervise" the work (from a chair of course).

It's freaking snowing right now.  And it's supposed to be wet/rainy for the next three days. That means nothing much outside will be getting accomplished. I'm hoping that I can talk DH into working on that incubator he said he'd build for me. :teehee:

3 more weeks until time for the chicklets to go to freezer camp. There are a few that we "might" keep out of the bunch. But there are some that just irritate me to no end. Grabbing my pant's hem and yanking when I don't feed them fast enough. :croc: I'm not sure if DH will be up to doing 20 chickens but I can do them a few a day myself if I need to.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Feel better soon Mutti!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry you've been so ill, Mutti - hope you're back to normal soon (and your dh, too, of course). Thank goodness you had your son there.

I had to make a quick stop at the transfer station on the way to work last night when I saw a blue barrel sitting next to the plastic recycling dumpster. Unfortunately, someone had cut a bunch of slits all over the bottom and sides of a 32 (?) gallon blue barrel, so I guess it won't be a water barrel (although I'm going to try caulk and plastic sealing to see if I can make it waterproof), but if nothing else, I can line it with a trash bag and use it for grain. I also trashpicked a detergent bottle (All Free) that still had quite a bit of detergent in it. I'll add some water to the detergent and should be able to get several loads of laundry washed for free! Every little bit helps to stretch my pennies. 

I'm another one with wacky Spring weather here. There was slushy snow on my cars and mailbox when I went home yesterday morning, and the forecast is for more of the same for the next few days. It hailed like crazy off and on all day Wed, too. Thankfully, we only get the pea sized hail here. The air even smells like winter and snow!

I'm sticking around town this morning until the bank opens and then I'm taking my credit card in to pay off my mortgage. Then I'll pay off the card before the due date so I won't pay any interest charges. So, why would I do this? I get a point for every $ charged, and 5,000 points can be redeemed for $75 deposited to my Roth IRA. I have a bit less than that to pay off, but have more points to redeem, so why not pay myself about $60-$65 to pay off my house?!

As long as I have to stick around town, I guess I'll hit the grocery store and Lowe's, scout around for crate and pallet lumber, and go play with Guppy! Only 4 hours or so to end of shift and a few days off.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

DD and I have been visiting our local thrift store a couple of times a week looking for useful things. This week we go a complete vintage yogurt maker that had the instructions, the glass jars, and all the lids. Paid $2. Dh laughed and said I must be getting ready for our calf. I've got it put away in the pantry.

She and I also cruise the meat department for markdowns and came home with some ground beef and a pork roast. I don't buy meat unless it's marked down and we can usually get at least two meals out of a package of about a pound. It will be nicer when we have our own beef in the freezer this fall but for now it helps stretch the grocery budget a bit.

Still waiting on chicks. Will have to rearrange some things to accommodate mama and babies.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Yaaayy MGM! Congrats on paying off the mortgage!:rock::bouncy::bow:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Rant warning. I am seriously stressed over finances. To begin with I retired 12/31/12. Almost immediately we got hit with $2,500+ dental for dh and I need $1,200+ dental work which I've put off for now. Totally blew our budget for the entire year in the first week I was retired. 

Now more financial bad news. My f-i-l law passed away in 1981. Last year my b-i-l was contacted about an insurance policy on f-i-l that was never paid out. My m-i-l law was primary beneficiary but she is also deceased so b-i-l and dh were the beneficiaries. For some odd reason the insurance company worked only with b-i-l and paid the entire amount to him. He then wrote dh a check for half. Last night s-i-l called that they'd received a 1099 for the entire amount (naturally) and now taxes are owed on $7,918.00 and they are going to shift half to us. I've already filed our taxes and planned to use the refunds to pay on the dental. Now I've got to prepare amended tax returns and probably will at best lose refunds and at worst have to pay.

I'm ticked at the insurance company. First of all, dh was a named beneficiary so why did they issue the check 100% to b-i-l? Second, I'm sure the insurance company had to ask if taxes should be withheld and I would definitely have said yes. I'm assuming b-i-l said no...so he didn't discuss it with his wife for sure! B-i-l thought he was doing dh a favor by handling everything, but it turns out not so much. But seriously how could the insurance company ignore one of the contingent beneficiaries in issuing a check? They had no way of knowing b-i-l was going to give half to his brother. Don't get me wrong, b-i-l asked dh's permission to handle everything and dh said yes BUT DID NOT SIGN OFF WITH INSURANCE COMPANY. S-i-l and I each handle finances/taxes in our families so I guess its our fault the guys are clueless.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ended up with 7" very wet snow...pretty but not exactly what one wants to see at the end of March...no warm up until end of next week. Well, at least the orchard hasn't been tempted to bud out. Haven't staggered out to ghouse yet. Pa has managed to care for the chickens. Our steer is totally not happy with hay....hasn't had to eat it all winter. Sure glad my son was here to cut wood for us this week. People who are so rarely ill don't take well to it. No more complaining!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

LOL, why is it when I start seeds they don't come up. After 3-4 weeks I re-plant in the same container and suddenly within days there are 5-6 seedlings peaking up at me. All of the seeds from the first planting and all of the seeds from the second are breaking the surface of the soil. Are the first seeds holding out waiting for more "friends" before they come to the party!!??

So what looked like a year we were going to be VERY light on pepper plants now looks like it could be a bumper crop, LOL!!!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

This week I got a new chainsaw on clearance from Sears. Blue Max, $100 shipped to house. Spent most of a day cutting trees, and getting ready to cut firewood.

Just seem to be moving slowly this week otherwise. Working on the house, have a lot of caulking/ finishing up to do. It was too cold over the winter, and I have too many gaps that let air in.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Just spent the entire morning out putting frost blankets down and around all the new trees we just planted. We got a lot of rumble last night, but barely a trace of rain. So I watered them well and tucked them in for tonights frost and 32F or below thru thursday Hello Spring....NOT

It was starting to blow and mist when I came in , I am wet and cold. Warm shower here I come.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Beautiful sunny day, today. Temps are in the low 40's and there is no wind....so I took DH to the range and let him use his B-day present (the SR45). He get to put one box of ammo through it (his b-day isn't till May, so it was "early"). We were amazed at how much is DIDN'T kick!! It's his gun, but I am comfortable shooting it. I like my SR9 better....I don't need as much "Boom" as my testosterone based guy does  Feels SO good going outside without a coat; I love low 40's and sunshine!!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Lordy I am sore today. Got 3 of my 6 garden beds done today! I will let them settle for 2 weeks, then I will be planting my cold season seeds. Bring on the lettuce and broccoli!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We picked up our Jersey cross calf! Yay! The man we bought her from said she's a 3/4 Jersey 1/4 Holstein so I was tickled. For the price, I was afraid she'd have just a little in her but her color and appearance is consistent for the mix. She looks good and we'll be baby-ing her from now on! We also picked up a holstein bull calf and he's doing well too. Just can't get as excited about him, lol!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cnichols - PRAYERS AND MORE PRAYERS for your erloved DH. I am certain he wll heal much stronger and healthier!

{{{{{{{BIG OLE TEXAS SIZED HUGS FROM ME!}}}}}}}}}}} Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Cnichols - PRAYERS AND MORE PRAYERS for your erloved DH. I am certain he wll heal much stronger and healthier!
> 
> {{{{{{{BIG OLE TEXAS SIZED HUGS FROM ME!}}}}}}}}}}} Let me know if you need anything!


Thanks TDD {{{hugs back}}}

Worse comes to worse, I'll just have to go back out on the road by myself and he'll have to be the one to stay home. Not something I really want to do, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. 

We will not let this deter us from progressing further with our plans!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*cnichols*, did your dh have his heart cath? Sending healing vibes from WA for him. *hillbillygal*, your new heifer sounds sweet...you know we need baby pics!  *farmersonja*, thanks for the congrats! It feels good. 

Well, I DID pay off my mortgage, but didn't get to charge it to my cc to earn points like I'd hoped. Didn't realize that they would require a certified check for the payoff AND that they wouldn't use the escrow for part of it. I've never paid off a house before, lol! I could have waited until this Friday to pay it off, but I was there, so I walked across to my credit union and took a cash advance for the last little bit on my credit card there. They don't charge a fee for cash advances and the interest rate is not much higher than the mortgage, so I borrowed from myself for a week. I'll still be out of debt by the end of March, as this Friday's paycheck will pay off the card. :sing:

I stopped at an estate sale on my way home that day - it was all tools and "guy stuff" - lots of which I could have used. I ended up with a 55 gallon metal barrel for $5, some sawblades for my chop saw, a bunch of spray paint, and a few hand tools. I probably should have gone back the next morning for the 1/2 off sale - there were some good saws, fishing poles and stuff...course, it'd be just my luck to go and find out everything I wanted was already sold. Anyhoo....then I stopped at the transfer station and found 5 molasses buckets in the recycling. They are the square 4 gallon type, food safe. Only one lid, though. Luckily, I have spares. Once they're scrubbed and aired out, I have sugar to store in them.

I spent my 2 days off cutting wood and brush in my woods. Didn't stack up too much firewood out of it, although there is quite a bit cut that needs hauled to the woodshed. I got quite a bit of brush cleared though, so I was happy with that.

Have to work tonight and tomorrow night, and then I have a week off! Temps are supposed to go from last week's cold and snowy, to 70's on Saturday...hope THAT forecast is accurate.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

manygoatsnmore - not yet. Because of the infected cyst on his back they postponed it until April 1. In a way I can be thankful for this cold weather because it has cut down drastically on his desire to get outside and do things that he's not supposed to be doing! 

Good score on the barrel & other stuff! We've been looking for some barrels for here at the homestead, but we don't have a pick-up truck that works so it makes it difficult to get them home when we do see them.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen- Tell Hubs Happy B day..... and to enjoy that plinking! ( NOT) haha!! That's a great gun with a punch, and I know he will love it. ( SHAG THE BRASS AND LEAD). YA'll have fun!!

Farmersonnja - I can relate!! Funny how we forget all about how sore we were, once everything starts growing!! I am nursing a sore knee, too......Just another day in paradise.

I am still fending off the frost and freezing temps that are threating my new orchard and strawberry bed.

(((MARY)))) HUGE HUGS FOR YOUR SUCCESS!! I am so proud of you. I remember when you started entaining the idea of trying to pay it off....thru contact/threat/ loss and all! YOU DID IT MISSY!! WOO-DOUBLE HOO!! backflips and all that stuff!!:lock:

cnichols - Continued prayers from Texas!
ALSO, I have a nephew that runs outta TN.....if worse comes to worse, maybe he can be of some help. He has a heart of gold, and I know he'd do any thing he could.

Yep, were freezing with a chance of weekend storms coming out of Alaska.....This is Texas,i n Spring, right?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, yer killin' me, galpal! Backflips for either one of us are gonna HURT!!! LOL. Yeah, I gotta say, it feels really good to know that as long as I can pay the taxes, I have a home. If the SHTF, I don't have to worry that a job loss is going to take that home away from me. Thank you, thank you!

Counting down the hours to my days off...I didn't sleep well yesterday (it was a beautiful day and it just kills me to have to SLEEP - what a waste), and tonight has been a tremendously busy shift, so I'm really looking forward to getting off work this morning. I really need to get out in my garden to start renovating my raised beds, and I have a lot more brush to clear, firewood to cut, etc. I see a very busy week ahead, and I can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok.... I'm deaming of doing backflips for ya!! (REALLY GREAT ONES))

Like I said my knee has got me dragging it around...again. I need a shot.....I don't want one!!

I know when we paid our place off...it actually took a good while for it to settle in. You're right... other than taxes...and maybe wildfires (shiver)... were golden in that dept.....ok ....you.... could have a earthquake.......but, we won't go there!

Anywho, Congrats Darlin!! Well deserved!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol, you are right TDD, that first salad is gonna have all kinds of memory erasers in it! Do you use official frost blankets for your beds or do you improvise? Our last frost date here is 6/1, so I know we have some more coming.


----------



## VTHomestead (Feb 28, 2013)

it still seems like winter here, has been snowing for awhile now. It suppose to get up to the high 30's low 40's this week. I'm sick of winter even if it has been one of the best years of snowboarding i've ever had. Did get some seeds started and a new compost bin built out of some old pallets i salvaged from a place near where I work. Looking for some lids for them. 

I have a long laundry list of things to get done around the new homestead. 

Need a fence built around garden
Build Chicken Coop
Build Paddocks for Goats
Get more shiitake logs prepp'd. I have about 40, want 130.

those are the main things.

have been doing some remodeling on the house and what not. thinking about going to pickup a turkey gun today.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Best wishw zzzzzzzzFanersonj a VTHomnestead.


----------



## seawulf (Mar 20, 2013)

The wife and I are relatively new to the prepper life, but are going all out on getting things going. Over the winter we got a dehydrator and have been dehydrating everything in sight, even things I would not have thought about dehydrating. We have our bugout bags stocked and ready. We have started stockpiling food, water, and other niceties. We have some protection but not over the top. We are trying to adjust our mental states as opposed to just getting stuff. This spring we have already started the garden, got some good barrels that are going to be rain barrels, and are stocking up our wood pile. We live in a suburban neighborhood and only have about 1/2 acre of land, but we are doing what we can. It is an interesting exercise trying to be prepared for several scenarios while still maintaining a fairly normal lifestyle.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome Seawulf!!! Finding the balance between "normal" and "prepper" is hard. I've given up, I've decided to just let the pendulum swing as it may. Some days/week/months I work on prepping hard, other days/weeks/months I don't give it much thought. I usually hang out in the middle of those two....but sometimes I need to swing one way or the other.


----------



## r3bauer (Oct 1, 2012)

Still waiting for the snow to melt here in NE Iowa. Have some plans for different locations for various types of plants. Thats about it on this front


----------



## Clear Day (Jun 6, 2005)

Sigh...we still have like two feet of snow on the ground and are scrounging firewood. 

I'm starting to look for an inexpensive means of building raised beds. Going to relocate our herb gardens this year, put in a couple of rhubarbs, build out new greens beds in a shady section of the lawn and install a raised tomato bed on the south side of the house, right behind our strawberries. 

We're still dreaming of spring here in Vermont though. It was 5 degrees on the porch when I looked out last weekend. Sugaring season is on its way though. That at least is something to look forward to.


----------



## lonepine (May 29, 2005)

Still a week of March left and there is only about half a foot of snow left. The bears are out of hibernation though and the sap has been flowing well. Should be lots of maple syrup this year. The seeds arrived in the mail last week and Lynn's been busy planting starters in pots and putting them in the south facing windows. 
There is a fair sized cougar around but he hasn't managed to bag any of the wild turkeys that have been hanging out here this winter. There was a flock of ten by the house last fall and there were still ten at last count.
Happy spring all.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome seawulf! I too am on 1/2 acre, most of which is house and landscaping. If you plan it out correctly though, you can make it work! Our garden is going to be about 240sq ft. plus a mini orchard! Chickens probably later this summer. Baby steps,and you can totally get there!


----------



## BurlingtnRdFarm (Feb 23, 2013)

Mutti said:


> Like you , Ann, we are worrying about prospects for this years' garden. Bought an irrigation system for major garden and will lay out the soaker hoses on the second garden where we plant corn, potatoes and sweet potatoes.Two of three farm ponds were really low last year. We;ve gotten,at most,5 inches of snow this winter which was gone in a day or two. People talk about global warming but I think water issues may become a bigger issue for many.


FYI I have been reading about soil lately(I am always reading soil and garden books this time of year), and I keep coming across soaker hoses and drip being considered bad things unless you live the desert. Reason being is the roots won't grow down and out as much and microbes will have a hard time establishing themselves or surviving anywhere other than right near the plants.

Good luck with your garden.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Homemade pot tarts in the oven! They should be healthier then the store bought ones, and we have control of the flavor!! These are chocolate-banana. We'll try them out on Sunday on our way to sunrise service. DS has to be there by 7 to set up (sunrise service is always run by the Youth of the church). 7:30 service followed by a church breakfast at 8, then finally "regular service". No way my 14 yr old can go that long without eating, lol. Then again DD and I wake up hungry,too....DH like to eat a few hours after getting up, so this sched. works great for him.

Have to stay for the regular service as my son (and 8 other youths and some adult - including the new youth pastor and his wife) will be joining the church!! I will enjoy seeing DS all dresses up. We even bought him a Star Trek tie, to help him with the "strange outfit", lol. He's happy to have a bit of himself in the outfit...neither DH or DS are the suit, pants, and tie kind (but then I'm not the dress up kind, either). DD, on the other hand, loves a fancy church dress......where she gets it I have NO idea. Got to love re-sale store - they keep her in dresses!

Pop tart dough was 3-1/2 c of whole wheat flour, 1 c melter butter, 1 c yogurt, 1t salt. Roll, cut, add a filling, place on top, crimp, bake for 25 min at 350. I can't vouch for taste, yet. Dough is VERY stiff...so do warm/kneed it in your hands a bit before rolling.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Please disregard my last post....my computer battery freaked out and I was not able to delete the message of nonsense. Sorry!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow!Look at all the new members to the forum!! Howdy from Texas!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol, TDD! I was wondering where all the extra letters came from!:hysterical:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Please disregard my last post....my computer battery freaked out and I was not able to delete the message of nonsense. Sorry!


LOL, that just looked like how I think on a Monday morning. I thought you were becoming a mind reader


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We have always used either an irrigation system or soaker hoses as needed. Last year we had ll weeks of NO rain and the rest of the season hit or miss. Don't know whose garden can endure that. Especially when temps stay in the 90's for days on end. And Yes, we do use deep straw mulch. As we have unlimited space we don't crowd our garden into little boxes but instead give the plants room to grow. An interesting book I recommend reading is Gardening when it Counts by Steve Solomon. Goes into great detail on how much room plants really need.

After gardening for over 45 years in various climates I'm not quick to jump on the lastest fad which comes along. Our garden isn't for pretty but even adverse seasons we are able to grow and put up enough for three families. Right now busy getting stuff growing in the greenhouse with tomatoes,peppers,onions, cabbage up . Last year at this time MO was in the 80's...supposed to go back down to 30's again tonight. Have to deal with the weather you get. 

We are finally getting our energy back after two weeks of some horrible plague. Pa has had to rummage up extra firewood for this crazy weather. Snow predicted for April Fools Day!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Welcome to newcomers. Its always good to have a fresh point of view.

To new preppers in town/city neighborhoods, its wise to keep your preps a secret otherwise SHTF you'll have a lot of non-preppers knocking down your door. Best case scenario is forming a prepping group with your neighbors, but that doesn't happen often.

My tomato starts have their second leaves so I'm thinking I'll be transplanting them next week sometime. Cabbage and peppers are just now coming up. Peppers are usually slower but I was surprised about the cabbage.

Only preps here are non-dollar ones due to excessive dental expenses. Still have another $1,200 to $2,400 to go to finish those. Ds pointed out that getting teeth and dentures taken care of is a good prep which is true, but it means no other preps are possible.

Dh was able to buy shotgun shells but still can't find any 22's. I'm beginning to believe what I see on other forums i.e. that the government can't control guns but it can control ammo and is doing so.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, it's not exactly a "prep" but it something that I've wanted for quite some time! DH got me a Kitchen Aid Stand Mixer! :kiss: :dance: 

I think it's because he loves my home-made whole wheat bread and wants me to make it more often. LOL

He also got me a 12 cup food processor for making the coleslaw he loves so much! I was thinking about prepping the cabbage/carrot/onion mix and dehydrating it for future use. 

I can think of *SO* many uses for that food processor! It will make preparing foods for dehydrating much easier! 

In addition, we added to our stored food yesterday as well. Flour, sugar, tomatoes, etc. 

My seed are starting to sprout too. I have 20 peat pots with various tomato seeds in them as well as 20 peat pots of peppers. I plan on getting more seeds started directly in the garden this weekend. Lettuces, spinach and other cool weather crops. I'm also going to be getting the onion sets planted out too. 

Our strawberries seemed to weather that cold snap we had pretty well without any intervention from us. I'm glad because DH was really worried about them, since we had just planted them a couple days before. I really am looking forward to having plenty of strawberries come summer! :rock:

DH's back is healing really well. Having to "pack" his open wound every day is a bit ... trying for me ... but it's something that needs to be done and as long as he doesn't flinch too much it's over pretty quick, lol We will be going to the VA on Monday morning for his Cardiac Cath. Keep your fingers crossed that it's a simple in and out procedure!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good morning!!
I have recovered from my EMP!:shocked:

My Jungs strawberries are looking really good....I received another delayed order from Johnny's....I'll have to get them in the bed this weekend.

Cnichols - Awsome!! I have 2 of those Kitchenaid's......I bought one and hubs found one...at a yard sale. THey are definately a "prep" item. 
You are sounding much more chipper. He will do well in his procedure.....it truly is one of the more simple one's they can have. My prayers for you, as always!!
I have some custom cake baking to get out for the holiday. and my orchard need a good watering. We have a 40% chance tomorrow am......yeah right:indif:.
My Apricot Trees are covered in fruit......hopefully, I can help it hang on.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow TDD ... apricot's already? Lucky you?! LOL 

I try and stay positive but sometimes I get in a funk for a while. Things were very stressful a couple months ago and it had built up. I'm still concerned about the procedure, because DH is always so ... I don't want to say negative but ... if the shoe fits. :hair It gets a bit trying at times.

On the prep front, we've got 10 - 55 gallon blue food grade barrels, 6 - 55 gallon food grade steel drums (with removable lids) and 4 - 300 gallon food grade totes with metal frames coming tomorrow. All delivered for less than $600. 

The blue barrels are (of course) for water storage. 

The steel drums we will use for bulk purchases of seed for the animals (wheat, barley, rice, etc.). 

And the totes ... :happy: ... are for an aquaponics system! The whole aquaponics thing is still in the planning stages but we couldn't pass up on that deal.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, I had to laugh when I saw your "nonsense" post! I type like that quite frequently - thank goodness for the backspace key, lol. 

Jen, I love your new signature line! Let us know how the pop tarts turn out.

Mutti, good to hear you are on the mend. There is a truly nasty virus going around and it sure found you.

Welcome to all the new posters from WA state (the *sane* Washington,well, other than the Seattle area)! It's good to meet you. 

Payday was today, and I paid off the credit card! NOW, I feel like the mortgage is truly paid off. I think it's true, though that it hasn't really hit that I really own my own place. Earthquakes, wild fires and volcanic eruptions are the main hazards here, TDD. Well, and if North Korea drops a nuke...

I've been working a bit on the garden and continuing to get wood hauled to the woodsheds. Mostly, though, I've been resting up. I'm finally feeling human and getting my days and nights turned right side up again. It was beautiful today, a great day for washing whites outside in the wringer washer. It's so nice to be able to open up the windows and air the house out. The weekend is supposed to be even warmer, 70's and sunny. Aaahhh!


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

The local grocery had a great sale on pasta so I picked up 10lbs. Also finally have enough in my Amazon acct to get a grain mill. 
I planted lettuce and parsley in my mini-greenhouse so hoping we get enough sun to sprout soon.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I have declared March officially over as far as my $100 a month grocery budget experiment. I am going to hit Costco and Trader Joes and Smiths (Kroger) and restock my freezers and pantry.I am down to 1 bag of whole wheat flour and none of All Purpose or sugar. I have all of 2 eggs and 1/2 gallon of milk. This is unacceptable. I am gonna can up some more chicken tenders, and will, for giggles, can up some chocolate sauce! If I have time, I will weed wack the rest of the garden area. Letting the 3 beds I tilled up rest was a good idea, we had a drizzle 2 days ago and I harvested a bumper crop of rocks out of there! Well I better get started! Have a great day!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah the only canning that will be done today is veggie broth. I had forgotten how out of shape I am. Pushing around that costco cart kicked my tush! I hemorrhaged money and spent almost $500 on replenishing stuff. I am going to have some 'splaining to do when DH gets home tonight. When I went to our local organic nursery to pick up eggs, I kind accidentally backed into some planters. Stove in the side of one with the trailer hitch. I am now the proud owner of a new 1/2 whiskey barrel planter with some character.:teehee: I really need those new glasses. How was everyone else's day?


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL! That's how my shopping trips to Sam's club go! I always spend at least $500 ... but I only go every three months or so ... usually ... :teehee:

We got all our barrels & totes today. The guy had an extra tote on his trailer and sold it to us for $50 so we ended up with 5 - 265 gallon totes. 

The rabbit is in the crockpot cooking for tomorrow's rabbit pie for dinner, I made the cream filling for the boston cream pie (which is really a cake) and got the pastry crust ready for the rabbit pie too. Oh, and I need to get the dough going for my no-knead dinner rolls.

Tomorrow will be spent mostly assembling and finishing off Easter Dinner. DH's mom will be coming over, so I want it to be a bit extra special. 

And, as of 6 p.m. tomorrow DH is in prep mode for his cardiac cath on Monday morning. So tomorrow will be an extra splurge day for multiple reasons


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ann - You can find 22's at Ready Reliance.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

farmersonja said:


> Lol, you are right TDD, that first salad is gonna have all kinds of memory erasers in it! Do you use official frost blankets for your beds or do you improvise? Our last frost date here is 6/1, so I know we have some more coming.


 Oh, I use the real blankets....., Accoording to the next couple of days....I' be wrapping them again!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We have two large trash bags full of old bedspreads that we use to cover stuff in the garden.

Where/what is Ready Reliance? Dh and I are neither have heard of them.

I've stayed under my $200 food budget so far this year -- Jan $160.93, Feb $157.04, March 178.52. Unfortunately I'm WAY over on $600 medical budget -- Jan $1,619.52, Feb. 1,996.94 and March $1,448.62. It seems I spend my life struggling to save pennies while bleeding dollars.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ack! I found out the house next to my land-locked lot was for sale, and it just sold! :Bawling: If I'd known sooner, I'd have bought it myself. Oh well, I'll go over and fence off my lot and let the new owners know that I have water rights and will be digging a trench to the pumphouse to hook up again properly. Maybe they'll want to buy my lot!

I spent the day scrubbing the Washington "green" off my F-150, detailing the interior, etc. I didn't quite finish, though...still have the roof and back of the cab to do, as well as the bed of the p/u. After spending nearly 3 hours on it, I was DONE! Besides, I had grandkids to go see. 

Saw 5 gallon buckets sitting out at the transfer station on the way to town, so I had to stop and load them all in. Filled about 1/2 the p/u bed with them. Most had hydraulic oil in them...I need to drain them fully and see if they can be used for off-road diesel storage without needing any further cleaning. If so, I'll take some of them to town on one of my next work days and get a few filled for the generator. If I fill a couple each payday, I should have a good supply on hand fairly soon.

I tied out the goats and horse to eat grass today. It was so nice out again today - high 70's and just the slightest breeze. I guess we get one more day of this and then it's probably back to showers again. Since I have to work the next few nights, that's okay with me. I sleep better when it's rainy!

On to April tomorrow....I'll start the new thread tonight. What projects are you working on in April this year?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ann - On line. Ready Reserve.com....... Sorry... I think I confused Ready Reserve and Shelf Reliance....good catch!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I do very little irrigation here. Our water is very expensive plus they automatically add sewer charge for every gallon used. Also, there is some concern about the town's water supply. We need a new well. They put one down last year that was a dud so are supposed to be making another attempt soon. One of the two wells that the city draws on needs replaced. We have too many floride salts in our water (great naturally soft water for bathing and laundry), but not something I want to put on the garden. The town water treatment is on reverse omossis (sp?) system to remove the salts to a safe/acceptable level which is one reason for the high water cost. As soon as the ground is unfrozen, I will start doing dishes in dish pans so I can save the water for the garden. Will also save water that runs to bring hot to the faucet.
> 
> *I ordered the vacuum sealer attachment for both wide mouth and regular jars. I have a box of jars that cannot be used for pressure canning that I plan to wash up and use for vacuum sealing. Could I re-use flats removed from pressure canned foods for the sealer or should I use new?*




Yes! I reuse mine for the vacuum sealer all the time. With the regular mouth attachment, you may need to use 2 lids to get the one on the jar to seal. I have one that had a small hole from the can opener that I use.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

farmersonja said:


> Well I have declared March officially over as far as my $100 a month grocery budget experiment. I am going to hit Costco and Trader Joes and Smiths (Kroger) and restock my freezers and pantry.I am down to 1 bag of whole wheat flour and none of All Purpose or sugar. I have all of 2 eggs and 1/2 gallon of milk. This is unacceptable. I am gonna can up some more chicken tenders, and will, for giggles, can up some chocolate sauce! If I have time, I will weed wack the rest of the garden area. Letting the 3 beds I tilled up rest was a good idea, we had a drizzle 2 days ago and I harvested a bumper crop of rocks out of there! Well I better get started! Have a great day!



How do you can the chocolate sauce?


----------

